# Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

If your first thought was of Simon and Garfunkel, I hate to remind you that this song was released fourty-four years ago this week. I know ... I bought the album when I was in college. 

My wife and I were discussing possible plants for the garden layout this past weekend and she asked if we could plant some herbs. I figured that I could accomodate her wishes, especially if it meant she would have a vested interest in keeping them growing and looking good. Thus, the inspiration for the title of this post. Here are the candidates:










*Petroselinum **neapolitanum – **Flat Leaf Parsley* 
Parsley is a bright green biennial herb, often used as spice. A biennial is a flowering plant that takes two years to complete its biological lifecycle. In the first year the plant grows leaves, stems, and roots (vegetative structures), then it enters a period of dormancy over the colder months. Usually the stem remains very short and the leaves are low to the ground, forming a rosette. During the next spring or summer, the stem of the biennial plant elongates greatly, or "bolts." The plant then flowers, producing fruits and seeds before it finally dies. Parsley grows best in moist, well drained soil, with full sun. 











*Perovskia*[/i] *atriplicifolia*[/i] – *Russian Sage* With its tall wispy wands of lavender or blue flowers and silvery foliage, Russian sage is an important player in summer and fall gardens. It shows off well against most flowers and provides an elegant look to flower borders. The aromatic leaves are oblong, deeply cut along the edges. Foot-long panicles of flowers bloom for many weeks. Excellent drainage and full sun are ideal, although very light shade is tolerated. Plant close to avoid staking since the tall plants tend to flop. Hardy to -20° F.











*Rosmarinus officinali** - **Rosemary* 

Rosemary is a woody, perennial herb with fragrant evergreen needle-like leaves. It is native to the Mediterranean region. It is a member of the mint family, which also includes many other herbs. It is attractive and tolerates some degree of drought. It is considered easy to grow for beginner gardeners, and is pest-resistant. Rosemary grows best in loam soil with good drainage in an open sunny position. It will not withstand water logging and some varieties may be susceptible to frost. It grows best in neutral to alkaline conditions pH (pH 7–7.8) with average fertility.











*Thymus serpyllum **'Elfin’ - Thyme* 

This creeping thyme is extremely compact and can be used in small spaces. Plant has purple-violet flowers May-Aug. Grows in full sun, well drained soil, low water. Hardy to -30° F.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

that's great; nice work. A few years ago, I had the same song stuck in my mind. I went and planted all of them (still there) except for the parsley, which I still must do someday 

Dave V


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Triple-curley Parsley makes a good 'tree' too, with its scale foliage, even though it is base-branching. Upright rosemary is a little coarser, but has a sort of pine tree look to it. Elfin thyme and other creeping thymes are great ground covers...just keep them away from your tracks. They like the ballast are are hard to weed out from between the ties!! 
SandyR


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Rosemary gets big so I've got it in the background; actually, my thyme got huge as well. The sage got so tall (Russian), that I moved it. Probably should have done parsely.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd put a metal barrier around that Russian Sage, it spread like wildfire.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a bunch of Spearmint, $1 per plant, using it as a border and it smells good also. I wait till the end of the year sales, $1 per plant or tree, have had really good luck that way.

Tom h


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I found some type of wild mint plant in a field. It grows only about 6 inches tall and tastes good (I chew on it). It spread all over my lawn the next year and also all over all my neighbor's lawns and edges. I don't know if they suspected me being the culprit. 

Anyway, this last year, only a few plants came back after the snowy winter we had. Hard to predict these things. 

(I've not had my Russian sage spread; perhaps if you're environment is the stepps it might) 


Dave


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Rosemary is a very handy herb to have around and very tasty to eat fresh! The rest of my family thinks I'm nuts but I love being able to pick off some and eat it while I'm running trains. They grow quickly and quite large, but are easily controlled. The Elfin Thyme is by far my favourite plant on the railway...takes a while to grow but it's beautiful. Parsley I find a bit of a pain near the railway because it spreads easily but it's another useful one for cooking. 

Keith


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

So, Bob, are you going to Scarborough Fair?


----------

